# Addicting!! Lol



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Found this online!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The Chicken Fountain just posted that today on facebook. I shared it from them lol I thought it was cute.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep love it


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Way cute! I love it!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's me!!!!


----------



## Hudson-hen-granny (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, 2 years ago I would have never thought I would be addicted to chickens. 4 turned into 35 and 2 turkeys. Now I want more


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

This spring I decided to get some chicks from the feed store. Planned on getting 4.... I got 6, ok, I can handle 6.... then turned to 7.... alright not too bad....currently I have 13. I have an addiction.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I started with 10 I'm at 20 now, 2 ducks and 4 quail..... And just ordered 20 rare chicks


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

First year newbie, intended to start with just 6, which turned into 8 when chick-picking time came, and now craving Chanteclers. (telling myself, not yet, not yet, not not not)


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I can relate! We started out wanting two in March. We currently have 24!


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

Same boat! Started with 4, thinking I might have a loss, and wanted 3 but was ok with 4. Max of 4 was the plan. Had 2 losses so replenished with 4 more once I discovered new breeds I wanted, making 6...then adopted 4 from an acquaintance, so now 10. 10 is nowhere near close to 3!! I'm hooked and now having turkey fantasies...


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

I wanted 8 and then for some reason bought 32. Then a free silkie rooster from Craig list lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Craigslist is no help for a chickaholic!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Craigslist is no help for a chickaholic!


I totally agree!! I look everyday and I just can't help but email them and say "I'll come tomorrow" LOL XD


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my silkie roo free on craigslist. I didn't know I needed a silkie rooster, but I did. Lol I need helppppp


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanted a couple of chickens being a beginner...ended up with 13 now


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So they've arrived I will later need help to figure put some breeds I got the ornamental layer collection from Murray mcmurray (15) an i got 3 Phoenix and 3 free rare exotic chicks all in all one passed away from the ride I hope it wasn't my Phoenix male....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Although I have ..._so far....._been able to "control" these "chicken-wants".....
I'm still wanting some GOOD *BLACK JERSEY GIANTS *...
...and some GOOD *DARK CORNISH*.....
and a couple of others.
TOUGH to "hold-off"....BUT I'm experienced at avoiding these things.

( Hmmn....maybe that's a good deal. I'll sleep on it.)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Although I have ...so far.....been able to "control" these "chicken-wants".....
> I'm still wanting some GOOD BLACK JERSEY GIANTS ...
> ...and some GOOD DARK CORNISH.....
> and a couple of others.
> ...


I want some dark cornish too


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Well, I started with what was supposed to be 4, turned into 11, and I am adding two more rare chicks next week...poor Dh doesn't know what hit him!


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like me too, the neighbor said he had 15 pullets did I want to buy them. Said yes. There were 31, but 14 died in transit and 9 are looking like roosters. I didn't transport them otherwise, we wouldn't have lost the 14. Hmm, I wonder how many of them were pullets.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Clean-Up the Bar-B-Q grill.
Fine eating...on the way !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

rooless said:


> Sounds like me too, the neighbor said he had 15 pullets did I want to buy them. Said yes. There were 31, but 14 died in transit and 9 are looking like roosters. I didn't transport them otherwise, we wouldn't have lost the 14. Hmm, I wonder how many of them were pullets.


rooless no more


----------

